# Knick AIO in Ordnung?



## solida (12. Januar 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kann ich das so verbauen?
Oder ist die Kurve zu geknickt?

Aio ist der Liquid Freezer 280mm.


Oder so?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finallin (12. Januar 2021)

Bild Nummer 1 sollte alles in allem keine Probleme machen, aber ich würde eher zu Bild 2 tendieren, sieht nicht ganz so ungesund aus. Da dürfte auf jeden Fall nichts passieren. (Sofern nicht übermäßig Druck auf dem am Radiator verpressten Anschluss lastet)


----------



## solida (12. Januar 2021)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht und erstmal so gelassen.

Werde den Radi noch ein Stück hoch setzen, dann bekommt zwar die 2GPU keine Luft aus der Front, aber so tief hängt das im Moment sowieso nicht das da viel ankommt. Dafür ist auch der untere Knick dann weg.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (14. Januar 2021)

Hat es einen Grund warum deine GPU so weit unten sitzt? Scheint mir nicht der erste PCIe-Slot zu sein, zumindest sehe ich weiter oben noch mindestens einen weiteren der frei ist. Wenn die Karte nicht da verbaut wäre, könnte der Schlauch etwas weniger geknickt in einem größeren Bogen verlegt werden.


----------



## _Berge_ (14. Januar 2021)

Sehe ich auch so, würdest du die GPU Ordnungsgemäß im ersten Slot verbauen hättest du weniger Probleme und vorallem die GPU mehr Luft

Und nein es ist nicht schlimm wenn der CPU Kühler die Backplate der Karte berührt

EDIT: letzter Satz kann ja net sein weil du ne AiO hast 

Daher sehe ich keinerlei Grund die GPU dort unten einzubauen


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (13. Februar 2021)

Er schreibt als hätte er 2 GPUs.


----------

